# front map lights 'retrofit'



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

hi...

i'd like to replace my existing dome light with the unit that has both the dome lights and the dual map lights for the front passengers. 

does anyone have the part number for this? more importantly can this 'retrofit' be done? is it a completely different wiring harness for the two style of lights? maybe the pre-wiring for the remote transmitter unit can be used to power the map lights?

thx..


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> *hi...
> 
> i'd like to replace my existing dome light with the unit that has both the dome lights and the dual map lights for the front passengers.
> 
> ...


Mine has this..what do you have, curious?


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

*mine only has the dome light...no map lights*

the light group is an optional package here in canada for certain 3series. vanity mirror lights/footwell lights/rear seat map lights are all part of the light group option(part of PP).

probably one of the most useful creature comfort features that i would've like to have.

anyone with a bentley manual that can look this up for me?

thx..


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

Bentley manual does not include part numbers. You'll need the BMW Parts CD (ETK).


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: front map lights 'retrofit'*



CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Mine has this..what do you have, curious? *


Yeah I guess they have the option for the "upgraded interior lighting" package in Canada.


----------



## mnbmw (Apr 2, 2002)

I checked ETK - no part retrofit for the E46.
Maybe an aftermarket?


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: front map lights 'retrofit'*



webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> Yeah I guess they have the option for the "upgraded interior lighting" package in Canada. *


I think its weird how this and that and packages are so different everywhere than US.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Its not just in Canada. In 1999, no 323 models in America had the map lights either. It only became available in 2000 when you ordered the Premium Package. It is standard on the coupes, cabrio and touring models, this applies only to the early production sedans.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

My 01 Touring broshure still had the lighting upgrade listed as part of PP. I was pleasantly surprised when I got my car and discovered it had the lighting without PP.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

*how about just putting in one with the maplights?*

would that work? does the bentley manual show the difference between the two styles of lights? with and without the map light..do they both use the same wiring harness?

thx...


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Chris, back when I had my '99 I remember people that wanted to do this mod and discovered the wiring is set up to be powered only when the door is opened or when the main power switch is turned on. To use the reading lights, you would have to either:

1. open the doors
2. push the main power button

when doing this, since it is all on once circuit, all the reading lights will go on. That means if you want to read a map in the front seat and you have a kid in the back sleeping, for example, they are going to get a light shined in their eyes every time you turn yours on. 

There is no way to configure the map lights to work individually.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

*maybe wire splice with remote transmitter wire harness?*

hmm..i wonder if it's a single plug into the unit with the map lights or is it multiple plugs into the unit(1 for dome light, and 1 for each map light).

if there are 3 seperate plugs...i suppose one could splice the power cable and feed the two map lights that way so you don't have to open the door or turn on the centre lights.

thoughts on this as a work around? anyone got pictures of what the plugs for the light unit looks like?

(i guess this is a silly mod...but probably the most functional)


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: maybe wire splice with remote transmitter wire harness?*



ChrisTO said:


> *hmm..i wonder if it's a single plug into the unit with the map lights or is it multiple plugs into the unit(1 for dome light, and 1 for each map light).
> *


If I recall from when I had the lights out to do other work, there is only 1 harness going to it.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

*thx for ur thoughts...*

i guess that glovebox flashlight will have to do...

between shifting gears, using the cell phone, drinking coffee and turning on the flash light i'm bound to get pulled over for some infraction.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: thx for ur thoughts...*



ChrisTO said:


> *i guess that glovebox flashlight will have to do...
> 
> between shifting gears, using the cell phone, drinking coffee and turning on the flash light i'm bound to get pulled over for some infraction. *


:lmao: :lmao:


----------

